# Darn deer



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

The deer ate my best hot pepper plant. This is what she did when I yelled at her.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

May I suggest next time.


----------



## Beechnut (Sep 6, 2020)

The rabbits ate my kholorabi, cabbages, broccoli, cauliflower, and started on my egg plant, in that order even. So basically the things in the garden that I like to eat. Funny though I haven't see any out there since the 3rd or 4th night and my dog hasn't chased any out of the yard since then either.

I might get some kholorabi since they are forming up without the leaves, and I might get a couple cabbage and eggplant, just don't know yet. Anyway I've had a stew in the crockpot for a couple hours and I need to go check the seasonings.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Megamom134 said:


> The deer ate my best hot pepper plant. This is what she did when I yelled at her.
> View attachment 113781


Animals being animals. 

I'd try a fence before killing it unless you plan to eat it.


----------



## Bushman (Jun 21, 2021)

What a considerate deer, pre-spicing herself like that for you haha.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Go to your local TSC and get the deer repellant. It's made with human feces. Seems deer find humans threatening.


----------



## Bushman (Jun 21, 2021)

I find if you really want to never see deer, go buy a deer tag haha. Buggers will eat out of your hand until the season opens.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Beechnut My idiot neighbors like to feed the deer. I've seen the lady across the street feeding them potato chips. The deer ravaged our vegetable garden last time, so now we have a fence and critter screening. It's working.


----------



## Bushman (Jun 21, 2021)

That's an easy fix, if they feed the pests, bring in the big momma of pests. Large steel drum filled with popcorn, apple pie filling, jug of vegetable grease and some nice meat trimmings. 

They can feed the deer, now you feed the black bears. It will also bring in any wolves in the area. What fun they will have!

You are just feeding the wildlife as much as they are, fair is fair.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Megamom134 said:


> The deer ate my best hot pepper plant. This is what she did when I yelled at her.
> View attachment 113781


All I could think of when I saw this pic was "Headshot" and then I thought, why not put your skills to a real test and "EyeBall-Shot" came to mind...Is that wrong? Discuss...


----------



## Jem (Mar 7, 2019)

Stand by for deuce drop... 3 - 2 - 1....

I used to hunt until it became too much work. While a bit more expensive than it HAS been, beef is still pretty cheap down at the local super market. When you consider the expense of hunting in both time and equipment, the store bought beef is WAY cheaper.

I used to garden until it became too much work.  A head of cabbage (a REAL NICE head of cabbage) is 59¢ at the local super market, and they ALWAYS have cabbage.

If you enjoy hunting, and don't mind the time, expense and effort - by all means. GO HUNT! It's rewarding and it's American, but it's not cheap. If you enjoy gardening and don't mind the time, expense and effort of gardening - by all means garden! It's rewarding and it's American! and probably healthier, too.

I know I can grow food, and I know I can kill game. I may have to do both again soon. But if that happens, the wild game won't last long, and a garden is nearly impossible to defend.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I like growing food but only grow a few things, i can do an entire garden had used to in the past. I could hunt if I had to but no matter how mad I get at them I have known this deer since the day after she was born and she is so friendly, too friendly I would not shoot her unless I was starving.


----------



## Bushman (Jun 21, 2021)

4 bucks for a head of lettuce, 18 for a ok steak, ground beef is 6-7lb. Box of cereal is almost 10 bucks.

I can go shoot 1 bear and have enough meat for me, add a moose and deer and my family is good for the year.

Hunting can get expensive for those people who need every gizmo and gadget. Give me a pair of boots and a compass and I'll fill your freezer for 50 bucks in ammo.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Bushman said:


> 4 bucks for a head of lettuce, 18 for a ok steak, ground beef is 6-7lb. Box of cereal is almost 10 bucks.
> 
> I can go shoot 1 bear and have enough meat for me, add a moose and deer and my family is good for the year.
> 
> Hunting can get expensive for those people who need every gizmo and gadget. Give me a pair of boots and a compass and I'll fill your freezer for 50 bucks in ammo.


 OK, deal, I will send the ammo, I have never had moose. Let me know when I can get my moose, LOL. Seriously so many meats I have never tasted. Had deer a couple of time but only really liked it in sausage form.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Megamom134 said:


> OK, deal, I will send the ammo, I have never had moose. Let me know when I can get my moose, LOL. Seriously so many meats I have never tasted. Had deer a couple of time but only really liked it in sausage form.


Moose is the bomb. Buddy of mine will take the toughest cut of moose, slow cook it in garlic, shallots, blood and red wine. End result is so tender you can cut it with a plastic spoon. 

Godspeed


----------



## Bushman (Jun 21, 2021)

"Get yer moose yet" is a common talking point in the fall. I'd take a good swamp donkey burger over a beef burger anytime. Same with venison steak.


----------

